# Natural  solutions



## Mr. Ed (Oct 24, 2020)

I’m growing my hair long, when I looked on line for hair growing products I came across castor oil and apple cider vinegar as two alternatives to store bought shampoos and conditioners. 

Another tip instead of buying costly fish oil supplements try taking a tablespoon of cod liver oil each morning as a digestible source of vitamin D.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 24, 2020)

Don't take it every morning, but about 3 times a week.  Love the taste of Cod Liver Oil.
When I was growing up, before conditioners, I used Apple cider vinegar as a hair rinse after shampooing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 24, 2020)

One natural solution I often put to work in my home when my kids were babies, was regular white flour lightly browned in a pan, or regular ordinary cornstarch for their little bum-bums when they had a diaper rash.

Amazing results.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 24, 2020)

When blood sugar is too high 2 T of Apple Cider vinegar in a glass of water will bring it down quickly.


----------



## Jules (Oct 24, 2020)

Never will I take another spoonful of cod liver oil!!!!

For a conditioner, regular white vinegar dissolved in some water.  If you’re greying hair has taken on a yellowish hue, mix some baking soda in with your shampoo.


----------



## officerripley (Oct 25, 2020)

I wish I knew of a natural solution for itchy scalp--have spent so much $$ on shampoos that are supposed to be for itchy scalp but don't do a thing to help--and I keep hearing about vinegar for all kinds of things but I'm allergic to it. I also wish I knew of a natural product good for anxiety; I first heard that Kava Kava was good but then it turned out it was hard on the liver; so you have to be careful.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 25, 2020)

Sewing, my natural solutions come handy when making things for my dogs instead of buying them.  I just made a sweater for our larger dog out of a sweatshirt.  I also took a small laundry basket, put a small pillow in it and covered it all with a small dog blanket.  It fits nicely in the front seat, dog inside, strapped in, and he goes where I go, and didn't spend a dime and it works for us!  To find natural solutions usually comes when I need to see if I can make it rather than buy it.  Sometimes, I have to buy it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 25, 2020)

officerripley said:


> I wish I knew of a natural solution for itchy scalp--have spent so much $$ on shampoos that are supposed to be for itchy scalp but don't do a thing to help--and I keep hearing about vinegar for all kinds of things but I'm allergic to it. I also wish I knew of a natural product good for anxiety; I first heard that Kava Kava was good but then it turned out it was hard on the liver; so you have to be careful.


I get itchy scalp in the winter as the air dries and get's colder, and I find a light brushing (with hair still wet) when straight out of the bath remedies itching considerably.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 25, 2020)

officerripley said:


> I wish I knew of a natural solution for itchy scalp--have spent so much $$ on shampoos that are supposed to be for itchy scalp but don't do a thing to help--and I keep hearing about vinegar for all kinds of things but I'm allergic to it. I also wish I knew of a natural product good for anxiety; I first heard that Kava Kava was good but then it turned out it was hard on the liver; so you have to be careful.


Regular listerine dabbed onto the scalp or Borax laundry soap diluted with water. Peppermint and / or tea tree oil mixed with regular shampoo.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I get itchy scalp in the winter as the air dries and get's colder, and I find a light brushing (with hair still wet) when straight out of the bath remedies itching considerably.


That sounds great!  I'll keep that in my pocket to remember.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 25, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> That sounds great!  I'll keep that in my pocket to remember.


Honestly, Fanci, I do it year-round, but particularly over the course of the winter months.

Not only does it soothe dry, itchy scalp, it keeps ones scalp looking healthy, and it feels so good.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 28, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> I’m growing my hair long, when I looked on line for hair growing products I came across castor oil and apple cider vinegar as two alternatives to store bought shampoos and conditioners.
> 
> Another tip instead of buying costly fish oil supplements try taking a tablespoon of cod liver oil each morning as a digestible source of vitamin D.


What exactly are hair *growing* products?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Oct 29, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> What exactly are hair *growing* products?


That’s a good question, hair growing products come from the mythological creature Cousin It


----------



## officerripley (Oct 29, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> That’s a good question, hair growing products come from the mythological creature Cousin It


I always thought he looked like a CEO.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Oct 29, 2020)

officerripley said:


> I always thought he looked like a CEO.


No I’m quite sure It Addams


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 31, 2020)

As we age the body loses oils so ingesting them is important in your diet.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Honestly, Fanci, I do it year-round, but particularly over the course of the winter months.
> 
> Not only does it soothe dry, itchy scalp, it keeps ones scalp looking healthy, and it feels so good.



Something I always do out of habit ..  and yes,  does feel good


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 31, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Something I always do out of habit ..  and yes,  does feel good


I firmly believe it helps keep ones scalp healthy.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 1, 2020)

Another natural solution I just remembered... orange peels in baby's diaper pail.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 1, 2020)

Was just giving though to my kids stinky rubber pants back in the day, there was no getting the dirty diaper odour out of them knowhow, however, leaving them hanging outside on the clothesline overnight used to help.

An aunt of mine swore by hanging rubber pants on the washline when it was raining.


----------

